# Breech with legs extended and ECV success



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi 

At my 32 week scan today they found our baby is in a breech position with its legs extended.  They gave me a leaflet about an ECV but said that they aren't always successful. The consultant went on to explain that if I decide to still go for a natural delivery but breech this time then I have a 4 times more chance of disabling my child (breaking its legs I'm assuming).

Have you had experience or have knowledge of an ECV being successful with a baby in this position? 

I could see it perhaps working if it was in a normal breech position but not it its legs are extended.  I now don't know whether to try this ECV or just go for planned c-sectiion.  Am booked in for scan and clinic again in 4 weeks time to see if position has changed and to discuss options further.

Is there anything I can do to help encourage the baby to move to the correct position?  I try my best not to sit in a reclined position if I can at all help it. Doesn't help I have a desk job sat in front of a computer all day.

Thanks for any help/advise/experience.
Yxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Y

Dont be too cocerned at present you are still relatively early in breech terms and many babies move on their own before 35/36weeks.

ECV is often sucessful, I couldnt tell you off hand how many ive looked after which are sucessful as we are not often aware which breech position they are in as midwives as it is not idenitfied until scan and then care is handed ovefr to the consultant.

You have nothing to loose by going ofr ECV. Discuss it when you go back and ask for the figures on it being sucessful, the doctor should have more information on this.

If remains breeach then yes safest thing is to have an elective caeasrean.

You can get in an all fours see this website to demonstrate http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ilana.m/turnbaby.htm

Also you could consider reflexology or a chinese remedy called moxybustion.

Kaz xxx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Kaz

Thanks very much for your reply.

I have got my head round things a bit now. I realise now that I have got plenty of time for baby to either just turn on its own or take the option of this ECV.

I have written some questions down ready for my next scan and clinic in case baby hasn't turned.

Thanks for the link. I spent 30 mins last night in the kneeling position.  Need to get my knee pads from the allotment as got wooden floors throughout the house to be able to crawl in comfort.

Plan to clean and re-oil the deck soon so that will certainly help to hopefully encourage it too.

Have found 2 maternity reflexoligists nearby too so will be finding out from them if they believe they can help and when best to try it.  Will also look into this moxybustion.

Thanks so much.
Yxx


----------

